# Channel 4's Special "My Big Fat Fetish" and Goddess Patty



## firelord85 (May 20, 2012)

UK's Channel 4 is doing this documentary series(?) about FA's and feederism. I found out about this from a vid by Stuffinkit: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-VwICGAEWQ

Here's the link to the webpage about when and what the episode is about: http://www.channel4.com/programmes/my-big-fat-fetish/episode-guide/series-1/episode-1

In the little write-up, it mentions Goddess Patty:


> Goddess Patty used to be the queen of the gaining world, weighing 44 stone. She is now too heavy to walk unaided and lives as a semi-invalid; she's virtually immobile and requires 24/7 care from her son.
> 
> Patty still performs 'squashings' for paying punters, where she sits and bounces on them.





I guess this is why she hasn't given us more photosets? Has her mobility decreased further, causing her to retreat to just squashings for the time being?


----------



## Fish (May 21, 2012)

I'm looking forward to seeing this as I'm friends with a couple of the ladies featured. I'm hopeful that the producers adhere at least a LITTLE to their promises to those involved.


----------



## firelord85 (May 22, 2012)

Fish said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing this as I'm friends with a couple of the ladies featured. I'm hopeful that the producers adhere at least a LITTLE to their promises to those involved.



How can I watch it? Their on demand vids don't play here in the states (at least where I am).


----------



## firelord85 (May 22, 2012)

I found an article with more info on "My Big Fat Fetish" here: http://tv.uk.msn.com/features/tv-preview-my-big-fat-fetish

It has more info on Goddess Patty and a recent photo of her:








> Patty was the one-time Queen of the gaining world, weighing 44 stone. Tragically she is now too heavy to walk unaided and lives as a semi-invalid, virtually immobile and requires 24/7 care from her son Richard. When we see her on the show, Patty hasn't gone outside for six weeks but she still performs 'squashings' for paying punters where she sits and bounces on them.


----------



## Mitchapalooza (May 31, 2012)

for some reason the uk channels website wont play it does anyone know of another i can watch it


----------



## ____ (Jun 1, 2012)

That's payback for Hulu and everything you don't let us watch...


----------



## autopaint-1 (Jun 2, 2012)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr28q2_my-big-fat-fetish-lq_shortfilms


----------



## Crafty Barnardo (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool documentary..


----------



## The Fat Man (Jun 3, 2012)

That honestly wasn't bad at all. Really cute at points but also very honest. Congrats to the girls involved.


----------



## knobby59 (Jun 8, 2012)

autopaint-1 said:


> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xr28q2_my-big-fat-fetish-lq_shortfilms



Thanks, that one works here.


----------



## Stuffingkit (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the support! 
I thought it came out pretty well, It was more on the industry rather then the lifestyle. 

I have a lot of respect for Patty putting herself out there!


----------



## Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Stuffingkit said:


> Thanks for the support!
> I thought it came out pretty well, It was more on the industry rather then the lifestyle.
> 
> I have a lot of respect for Patty putting herself out there!



Devlin and I watched it just this past weekend and thought it was pretty well done, all in all. But it took me a while to realize what was bugging me about it until that came to me. Ultimately, it does seem to be much more focused on the business side of BBW modeling then the lifestyle aspects that the name implies. 

Still, it was nice to have the positive and negative aspects more balanced without the cartoonish tendencies for scary music and ominous narration to made the negatives seem even MORE horrible.


----------



## Scorsese86 (Jun 13, 2012)

Finally came around to watch the documentary. It was all right. Better than expected, and by far the best doc on feeding/whatever I've seen this far. 

Oh, and Kit is just so damn adorable. She just makes me smile


----------

